# Battle of France and BoB veteran Bf-109 at Chino



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2010)

> This aircraft was built in 1939 and known to have flown in the Battle of France and the Battle of Britain. In early 1942 it was delivered to the Eastern Front by Arthur Mendl whereupon it was flown by the highly decorated German Pilot Wulf-Dietrich Widowitz (36 victories).



Story and photos below
PLANES of FAME - Latest News


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool. I wasn't aware of that one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow very cool ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2010)

The condition it's in is amazing, thanks for posting!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! *curtsies*


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this one restored.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet aircraft and well preserved. Will be even better once totally restored.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool story and I'm glad they're gonna restore it. But an Emil delivered to the frontline in '42? Sounds a bit strange.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 9, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Cool story and I'm glad they're gonna restore it. But an Emil delivered to the frontline in '42? Sounds a bit strange.



I read about this on the hyperscale homepage...And yes, wasnt the Emil dated and replaced by the later "F" variant by 42?


----------



## parsifal (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope they restore it to flying condition. Emils continued to be used for frontline service in quieter sectors and in the Jabo role until early 1943. It remained the principal frontline type in the med until well into 1942, which is why it was adequate to send obsolescent hurri Mk1s to that theatre for so long. 

Contrary to the popular belief, the germans were always short of reserve aircraft, and often they resorted or were forced to use older types long after they had been officially replaced


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool! Good to see it is going to be restored.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

hope all goes well with the restoration!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks parsifal. I'm starting to understand your point. I've been reading a few new books I have and its amazing that the difference between what was servicable against what was reported. And this was in '42 / '43 not the latter half of '44. The picture gets a little clearer.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds interesting, but for some reason I'm only getting a blank, pink page for the Planes of Fame link.


----------

